# [Video] Awesome Land: Women of Dirt - der erste "ladies-only" Film.



## Marc B (27. November 2009)

> P.S: Haben sich eigentlich schon Mädels hier dazu geäußert



In den News kam die Meldung heute an und aufgrund der Frage eines Herren (siehe oben), stelle ich es mal hier rein

_*Was haltet ihr von dem Konzept eines Ladies-only-Freeride-Films?*_

Zur Meldung inklusive der Trailer-Videos:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434290

Vielleicht motivieren die Trailer mit den Mädels, mal in den Bikepark zu fahren und an der Fahrtechnik mit Spaß und Adrenalin zu feilen...



> Wenn man im Whistler Bikepark an der Talstation steht, wird einem deutlich wieviele Frauen den Mountainbikesport in seiner Action-Variante für sich entdeckt haben. In Kürze kommt der passende Film, der den Lifestyle der Freeride-Ladys zeigt.



Mehr Lady-Action in der Meldung vom 26.11.2009 auf http://www.ridefirst.de:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtB3t3Prsow"]YouTube- Darcy Island Styles[/ame]

und:

http://vimeo.com/user1849947/videos/

Viele Grüße,
Marc

P.S.: Apropos Bikepark, in diesem Beitrag testet eine Reporterin die Anlage in Winterberg/Hochsauerland:
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...#/beitrag/video/868660/Bikepark-in-Winterberg


----------



## Nuala (28. November 2009)

nettes filmchen, aber die musik....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. November 2009)

Zum Einschlafen. Sorry... Wo ist der Kick? Wo die pushende Musik?


----------



## thetourist (28. November 2009)

Hoffen wir das der fertige Film besser wird wie die Teaser. Aber ich finde es wurde auch mal Zeit das Frauen in Filmen auftauchen und nicht nur als schöne Staffage durchs Bild staksen...


----------



## Fie (28. November 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> _*Was haltet ihr von dem Konzept eines Ladies-only-Freeride-Films?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und das mit einem KONA, ich bin begeistert


----------



## apoptygma (29. November 2009)

Ganz ganz gruselige Musik.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. Dezember 2009)

Der Threadersteller bat darum, diesen Thread zu löschen, da Ihr ihn in den News finden könnt. Ich lösche nicht gern, daher lieber der Verweis auf den Newsbeitrag und hier ein "geschlossen".


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Dezember 2009)

Kommando: Zurück!  

Da die Frage gestellt wurde, ob es wirklich sein musste, diesen Thread zu sperren oder gar zu löschen und ich auf diese Frage kein schlagendes Argument wusste außer dem, dass der TE es so wollte, ist es jetzt eben wieder offen. 

Danke für Euer Feedback und sorry für mein braves Funktionieren ohne Euch zu fragen! Immerhin galt und gilt: Es ist *Euer *Unterforum!


----------



## Cristina (3. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Kommando: Zurück!
> 
> Da die Frage gestellt wurde, ob es wirklich sein musste, diesen Thread zu sperren oder gar zu löschen und ich auf diese Frage kein schlagendes Argument wusste außer dem, dass der TE es so wollte, ist es jetzt eben wieder offen.
> 
> Danke für Euer Feedback und sorry für mein braves Funktionieren ohne Euch zu fragen! Immerhin galt und gilt: Es ist *Euer *Unterforum!




Danke Gina


----------



## spreadthegroove (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde es super, das es einen Film nur mit Mädels gibt. Das wurde auch Zeit. Schade, das die Fahrerinnen fast alle aus USA kommen. Und schade, das es nicht über die absoluten Wegbereiterinnen Ann-Caro Chausson und Missy Giove zu sehen gibt. Die Idee ist geil und ich glaube es ist das erste mal, das ich einen MTB Film kaufen werde.


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. Dezember 2009)

spreadthegroove schrieb:


> Missy Giove



Ist die eigentlich wieder raus? Eine krasse Frau, die uns "uralte MTBlerInnen" sehr geprägt hat. Leider für manche etwas zu krass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spreadthegroove (4. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung, würd mich auch mal interessieren. Hab mal ein bisschen rum gegoogelt, aber nix gefunden.


----------



## Cristina (4. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## 4mate (5. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ist die eigentlich wieder raus? Eine krasse Frau, die uns "uralte MTBlerInnen" sehr geprägt hat. Leider für manche etwas zu krass...





4mate schrieb:


> Ja! Kohle hat sie keine gebraucht.
> 
> Am 19.6. verhaftet, kam sie am 22.6 gegen Kaution von $250.000 auf freien Fuß .
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Bergradlerin (5. Dezember 2009)

Gegen Kaution auf freiem Fuß zu sein heißt lediglich, in Freiheit und nicht in U-Haft auf den Prozess zu warten. Und Gerüchte... Ja mei...


----------



## 4mate (5. Dezember 2009)

Na, es gilt doch die Unschuldsmiene äh, Unschuldsvermutung bis zur Verhandlung bzw. Verurteilung...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich sollte mir doch noch zu Weihnachten die Socken schenken!


----------

